# Externe Website aus Webvisu öffnen



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (19 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

wie kann ich aus der Webvisu eine externe Webseite öffnen?
Finde keine Lösung. wahrscheinlich ganz einfach???

Gruß NSN


----------



## lord2k3 (19 Mai 2015)

INTERN LINK <URL>  Die Web-Visualisierung wechselt  innerhalb des Browsers zu der angegebenen URL (Unified resource location,  z.B."INTERN LINK http://www.3s-software.com"

Geben Sie im Feld Programm ausführen in der Kategorie Eingabe interne Befehle nach folgender Syntax ein.  
 INTERN <BEFEHL>  [PARAMETER]*


Direkt unter "Zoomen nach Vis" zu finden und muss "händisch" eingegeben werden, da dieser Befehl nicht zur Auswahl steht!


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (20 Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank,
war ja auf der richtigen Spur aber den Hinweis habe ich net gefunden 

Gruß


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (2 Juni 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Möglichkeit mit dieser Funktion eine neuen Internetexplorer Sitzung zu öffnen so das die Webvisu auch offen bleibt? 

Gruß NSN


----------



## Matthias21037 (15 September 2017)

Moin, 

möchte aus der WebVisu in die Webanwendung des Datenplotters springen. Mit dem INTERN LINK befehl geht es auch, nur nimmt er dann den TAB in der die WebVisu läuft. Gibt es einen Befehl um einen neen Tab vorher zu öfffen?
Gruß


----------

